# STP Needs a Retreat! What do you Think?



## Kim Chee (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm sure many of us want a place to call "our own" when we aren't traveling. I was thinking what if somehow somebody bestowed a huge chunk of change on some poor kids who don't have much but their personal belongings and a will to live independently. Many different options came to mind. A personal favorite is an island. I have taken a moment to pick out something that would enable all of us to live out our "pirate dreams". Don't ask me how much this island is...they are giving a price only on request. I'm not sure how reasonable of an expectation it would be to actually purchase such a property, just some lame ass thing to dream about. I know there are other properties out there that are nice, but a little more reasonable. If you had crazy cash, where would you like to put an STP retreat?


----------



## autumn (Apr 12, 2014)

Crazy cash? Space station in LEO


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.privateislandsonline.com/islands/meheti


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 12, 2014)

I think an island is a good option:







http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/stiltsville


----------



## Thorne (Apr 12, 2014)

That's knda what I'm trying to do with HnH just not on such a large and long term scale unless I can get 20 acres somewhere


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 12, 2014)

i've always thought that having an StP collective home base would be pretty awesome, but not sure how to work out the where/when/how.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 12, 2014)

IT would be a cool thing to have, but your right ,where would you put it. In the middle of the country? In a city? on a farm? etc to make it accessible to the most people.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 12, 2014)

Thorne said:


> IT would be a cool thing to have, but your right ,where would you put it. In the middle of the country? In a city? on a farm? etc to make it accessible to the most people.



personally i think people would find their way there no matter where it was. slab city would be a decent option, but i'm not sure i want to spend that much time there


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 12, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/stiltsville



No dirt! Reminds me of waterworld. 

I'll have to get a potted garden.


----------



## Tude (Apr 13, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> No dirt! Reminds me of waterworld.
> 
> I'll have to get a potted garden.



A what ... did you say ... a POTTED garden? hehe.


----------



## ancienttoes (Apr 13, 2014)

I think just deciding on a place and taking over it would be cool. I don't think you need to buy anything. Just a piece of land away from the road maybe. There's already meccas people go to as I understand.


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Montana? I know land is cheap out there


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 16, 2014)

I hate the cold.


----------



## scummy1990 (Apr 16, 2014)

the south is the best option imo


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 16, 2014)

I wish I could buy a house for all the StP ers to live in. It would be one hell of a collective house!


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 16, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> I wish I could buy a house for all the StP ers to live in. It would be one hell of a collective house!


I can't give a big enough "thumbs up" for how I feel about this.


----------

